# Aurora's back!!!!



## MiLo Minis (May 21, 2007)

.....and Bob brought her out for a visit tonight!!! He has done an awesome job with her and she is looking fabulous!!!!! I am so pleased and proud for him. He has kept right up with her feed and exercise program and she is right on track!!!! :bgrin :risa8: That is me doing a happy dance for the wee girlie!!! She even has a shine to her coat!!!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (May 21, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:



:

Jodi


----------



## Doobie (May 21, 2007)

*Way to go BOB !!!*

She looks fantastic !

:aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Chamomile (May 21, 2007)

She looks wonderful!! Great job Bob! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Devon (May 21, 2007)

WOO!

Shes all FILLED out !!

Best Ive seen her  !

Good Job Bob And Lori!!!


----------



## RallyZ (May 21, 2007)

I'm so glad to see her looking so good.

Great job Lori and Bob!!!!


----------



## maplegum (May 21, 2007)

WOW!

Good job, she's looking good.


----------



## Mona (May 21, 2007)

:aktion033: YAY!!! It's great to see her looking so good!!!


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: She looks great, Bob!! Well done!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 21, 2007)

Lori and Bob,

She looks amazing! :aktion033: I don't think I've ever seen her looking so good! It's obvious she's being well cared for. I'm so happy for everyone involved.



: Sweet Aurora has a lot of people who care about her, with Bob being her biggest fan!



:


----------



## REO (May 22, 2007)

I'm SO happy to see her looking so much better!!! :aktion033:


----------



## backwoodsnanny (May 22, 2007)

Great JOB !!!!!!!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (May 22, 2007)

I have happy tears! She looks so wonderful! Lori--you are her guardian angel!!


----------



## Nigel (May 22, 2007)

Wow! she looks awesome!!! :new_shocked: Great job Bob and lori! :aktion033:


----------



## lvponies (May 22, 2007)

Great job!!!! She looks sooooo much better!!!


----------



## Girrawheen (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :bgrin


----------



## Horse-Cow-Gal (May 22, 2007)

She looks so good, see you at the shows!!!!


----------



## twister (May 22, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: She looks wonderful, great job Bob & Lori.

Yvonne


----------



## lilhorseladie (May 23, 2007)

I am so happy for all involved in this! This is what the forum can do. THank you Bob for caring enough to follow it through, I can see how special this girl is to you! Awesome team work!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (May 23, 2007)

Wow, she looks AWESOME! You have both done an amazing job!


----------



## lyn_j (May 25, 2007)

She looks great! Wonderful job Bob!

Lyn


----------

